

Ask HN: How would you build a better auction site? - calbear81

aka. how would you beat Ebay?  I know this one was on PG's list of ideas he would be interested in funding and I started thinking about it a bit more yesterday and inherently ran into the issue of the ecosystem/platform moat that Ebay+PayPal has built.
======
calbear81
Here are some weaknesses I see that may be good openings:

\- Ebay has horrible design IMO and there's an opportunity to build a better
way to browse and discover. \- Discovery/Exploration is lacking and simplistic
based on categories + filters. Most people have already done their product
research before they get to Ebay. A better site could attempt to build a
better product discovery engine. \- Fees - Maybe undercut them on fees or move
to a flat rate model to encourage platform adoption and growth.

